# m0n0wall install issue



## jjjustjjjay (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Y'all

I have been trying to install m0n0wall on an old pc that cant boot from cd so i tried downloading the hard drive image to burn to the disk. The problem is the only other computer i have with an ide interface is an old windows 98. And their utility for burning it to a hard drive doesn't seem to work in windows 98. it is a .img file. Does any body know of a program that could write that to a hard drive. I have looked my best to find one but it seems the programs that can write a .img file are for floppies. so is their a trick or a program i haven't found yet??

M0n0wall Website: http://m0n0.ch/wall/

Thanks

~J~


----------



## gilinko (Jan 23, 2010)

I would suggest that you ask that question in the m0n0 wall forum insted http://forum.m0n0.ch or their mailinglist, as they probably can provide you with better information with this. In the documentation there are instructions for adding the image file using both windows, linux and freebsd.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2010)

Other than that: Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

